# [Configuration reseau] : impossible de me connecter au net

## syrius31

Bonjour,

Ayant décidé d'installer Gentoo sur un PC, je me heurte à la première étape de l'installation : la configuration du reseau..

En effet, disposant d'un CD minimal d'installation (PC de faible capacité), je dois absolument configurer la connexion internet pour passer à l'étape suivante...(et puis que serait-ce un monde sans le net aujourd'hui?   :Smile:  )

Je suis donc pourtant toutes les etapes de la configuration en ligne de commande d'un reseau (j'ai meme acheté une carte réseau pour me simplifier la tache car je n'avais qu'une carte WiFI) et je n'arrive pas à me connecter tout de même....

Mon installation est la suivante : j'ai une LiveBox Orange (adresse ip livebox : 192.168.1.1) qui est connectée à mon routeur (adresse ip routeur : 192.168.1.5). De là, deux PC sont connectés (deux en filaire, un en Wireless) avec Windows XP sur chaque. Je souhaite rajouter de la meme manière mon PC avec Linux Gentoo...

Je connecte donc mon cable reseau du routeur vers le PC en question et je me lance :

lspci : OK (Ethernet controleur D-link System...etc....etc)

ifconfig : OK (eth0 detecte)

et là : net-setup eth0

je renseigne les champs:

WIRED

MANUALLY (car mon routeur ne fait pas DHCP)

IP ADRESSE FOR ETH0 : j'en mets une au pif : 192.168.1.82

BROADCAST ADRESS : 192.168.1.255

NETWORK MASK : 255.255.255.0

GATEWAY : j'ai mis 192.168.1.1 puis j'ai essayé avec 192.168.1.5 (car ça marchait toujours pas)

puis je fais un ping sur google par exemple:

ping -c 3 www.google.fr

Reponse : UNKNOW HOST www.google.fr

J'ai donc ensuite essayé de refaire les manip mais en connectant le PC directement à la Livebox (en shuntant le routeur) mais toujours le meme résultat.

Alors je me suis dit que peut etre certains d'entre vous pourraient m'aider...   :Smile: 

Donc si vous avez des idées, n'hésitez pas!! je vous en serai tres reconnaissant car j'avoue que j'en peux plus de batailler là en parcourant les docs (bon ok je suis un novice donc bon...lol)

Merci beaucoup et aidez-moi!!  :Smile:  (s'il faut, je renseigne pas les bons champs avec les bonnes adresses?? car si je fais un ping tout bete vers mon routeur : ping 192.168.1.5 il le trouve pas non plus....  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## kopp

Il n'y pas de dhcpcd sur le liveCD minimal ? 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

 ne fait rien ?

Sinon, que donne un ping 81.253.149.9  (un des serveur dns d'orange )

peut etre l'ajouter dans /etc/resolv.conf : nameserver 81.253.149.9

Sinon, la broadcast à 192.168.1.0 ?

Et regarde la config sous windows aussi : ipconfig dans la console, ou alors quelque part dans le panneau de config...

----------

## syrius31

dhcpce eth0 : Error, timed out... etc...etc

ping 81.253.149.9 : il trouve pas

config sous windows : je vois rien d'anormal

CONFIG POUR UN DE MES DEUX AUTRES ORDI EN RESEAU AVEC LE ROUTEUR :

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local:

        Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion :

        Adresse IP. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.63

        Masque de sous-réseau . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

        Passerelle par défaut . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

----------

## kopp

pour le dhcp, si ton routeur ne le fait pas, ça ne marchera pas. mais qu'est ce que ça donne quand tu branches directement avec la liveboite ?

----------

## syrius31

ben justement, c'est quand je le fais directement sur la livebox que ça marche pas! c'est d'ailleurs ça qui m'a gonflé quoi...lol

----------

## gbetous

tu pingues tes autres PCs ? tu pingues la LiveBox ?

----------

## CryoGen

Pour verifié la connectivité ping l'ip de ta livebox

C'est NORMAL que tu ne puisses pas pinguer google.fr , tu n'as pas rempli le fichiers des DNS /etc/resolv.conf

EDIT: moi je suis fatigué XD 

Bon sinon le broadcast est toujours la derniere ip d'un reseau

donc pour ton cas tu as:

reseau 192.168.1.0/24 (/24 => 255.255.255.0) et le broadcast est donc 192.168.1.255

----------

## boozo

tu doublonne exprès ou c'est un oubli malencontreux ?  :Twisted Evil: 

edit: @kopp : moarf... m'apprendra à ne lire que les deux premières lignes. @OP : dsl   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

boozo: on est passé en réseau filaire là  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

j'ai eu le même souci récemment, je me demande si ya pas une couille sur le livecd, essaye avec un autre...

----------

## syrius31

Tu penses vraiment que c'est mon liveCD? bizarre non? enfin si tu as un lien pour telecharger le "bon" live CD minimal....  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

(presque) n'importe quel LiveCD fera l'affaire... par exemple celui-ci (attention, je crois qu' il ne contient pas l'outil mirrorselect) mais yen a plein d'autre.

----------

